# Vitamin D3 supplements for indoor pigeons/birds



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hello everyone, 

Recently, I found a vitamin D3 supplement at my local drug store outlet. It's called, "D-drops" and obviously it's the form of D that is usually derived from the sun. I was thinking that a product like this might be very beneficial to those of us who have indoor pet birds. 

I had a problem not too long ago now with Lucy laying those deformed eggs and immediately thought of a calcium deficiency. In actuality, it could have been from inadequate levels of D to synthesize the calcium. So, she could have been getting loads of calcium in her diet with grit, but lacked the vit D to metabolize it properly. 

Anyway, I've been giving her something else for awhile now, coral calcium tablets with vitamin D3 and it seems to be doing well for her. I give her half of a tab once a week. It's very high in calcium levels and the vit D3 is 125mg/tablet. 

For the D-drops, I'm not sure if they are available in the USA or not, but you guys probably could find something similar. Perhaps these or something like this could be used for people with indoor pet pigeons and with birds who might even be getting sufficient amounts of calcium in their diet otherwise. 

I just don't know how to figure out what kind of a dosage or amount would be suitable for a pigeon using liquid D.

Here's the website on this particular supplement. :

http://www.ddrops.ca/adult/index.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad to hear that Lucy is doing better with your new regimen, Brad. I'll see what I can find here in the US that might be the same as the drops you found and will look into the dosage a bit. Still, if what you are doing works, then let's not try to fix what isn't broken .. sounds like you've got it going right for Lucy and your crew.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Thanks, yes, Lucy is doing well with what I'm giving her. I was just thinking that perhaps with other people who have a few indoor pet pigeons, and that are probably getting enough calcium in their diets...that something like the D-drops would be beneficial.


----------



## Bootz Mammah (Oct 26, 2010)

I know this is an old post but has anyone heard of premium multi drops 8 in 1 for all birds, trying to make sure its safe for my pigeon.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Looks like a regular multi-vitamin concentrated drop product for caged birds and would be OK to use I guess. However, if you want a vitamin mix that designed for pigeons I would recommend Wins More, started using it last year and my birds have been doing well on it, mixes in real easy, a little goes a long way and it does not make the water too medicinal tasting:

http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/vitamins_supplements.htm

It's at the bottom of the page

Karyn


----------



## Bootz Mammah (Oct 26, 2010)

thanks Karyn!!! I've noticed the kind I'm using right now leaves the water yellow so I have to mix it with the food. Its hard to tell if the water is dirty or just medicine so I end up changing it twice a day instead of once. Think I will try your recommendation when this runs out. Thanks again.


----------

